# could you really??????



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

the thread entitled ''what if supplies ran out '' was a great thread....makes you really think...doesnt it ! but my question is .....if you have to could you really follow through with what ever get out of dodge plan you have? have you practiced?????? my group, make it a point to create little excersises so that we can experience some of the little problems that may occur if the plan has to be excuted. Example.......we had an exercise last month where all members were in different places and all were called to excute a mock egress plan. everyone was to be at a primary ralley point by a certain time, once that time exprired individuals who didnt make it to the primary ralley point had additional time to make it to a secondary point by a certain time. well we found that some of the primary routes had lots of traffic and the back up route had road construction......2 members ended up over three hours late...so that plan was scrapped for a new mapped route and a new back up. this is just a small example of ''could you really?'' there are lots of other good examples of practicing what you are preparing for........


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't have a bug out location. We're just fortifying our position here. Our place is built out of cement several feet thick. The only thing that could drive us out of our place is if someone set the complex on fire. We can handle everything else. 

I have to say bugging out from a city would probably be awful. I don't want to ever have to flee our home. Once we're better prepared we'll come up with a B.O.L. and a plan. For now I just hope we'll be okay in our current place.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I don't have a bug out location. We're just fortifying our position here. Our place is built out of cement several feet thick. The only thing that could drive us out of our place is if someone set the complex on fire. We can handle everything else.
> 
> I have to say bugging out from a city would probably be awful. I don't want to ever have to flee our home. Once we're better prepared we'll come up with a B.O.L. and a plan. For now I just hope we'll be okay in our current place.


as I recall, and correct me if I'm wrong, you live in an apartment complex with limited space in a major city... what about air filtration &/or independent air supply?

thanks, thinking about this actually got me to thinking about one of those large medical Oxygen Concentrators as opposed to oxygen bottles, of course they use a bit of electricity...

... something for me to think about


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

We're getting gas masks. There's not much anyone in a heavily populated area can do about a germ warfare attack. Tear gas is the only thing we can defend against. Some nerve agents only need to have contact with the skin at a few p.p.m. and you're done.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Canadian said:


> We're getting gas masks. There's not much anyone in a heavily populated area can do about a germ warfare attack. Tear gas is the only thing we can defend against. Some nerve agents only need to have contact with the skin at a few p.p.m. and you're done.


You have a good head on your shoulders Canadian. A lot of people have unrealistic expectations or a false understanding of protective (gas) masks. I can tell you get it. They aren't a cure for everything toxic.

I live in the country and masks just are not needed. If I were in your situation in a densely populated area where the police could forcibly move the population about (aboot) with riot control agents, I too would stock the same.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> We're getting gas masks. There's not much anyone in a heavily populated area can do about a germ warfare attack. Tear gas is the only thing we can defend against. Some nerve agents only need to have contact with the skin at a few p.p.m. and you're done.


hey, level A (vapor) hazmat suits are 'only' $600-$2000 & level B (liquid) hazmat suits are a REAL bargain at $200-$700


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll take my chances as far as the nerve gas attack goes. ;-)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I'll take my chances as far as the nerve gas attack goes. ;-)


in all seriousness though, I wasn't really thinking about an attack but was thinking more along the lines of an industrial accident putting clouds of... what-have-you in the air


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

There's no industry in my city. All offices. Plus I know the locations of all the petro storage and chemical storage yards - one blew up about a year ago. We're well outside the blast radius and far enough away the we don't have to worry about fumes or gasses. We don't even have a railway line even close to where we live. We're not on a fault line, tornado zone, volcano, flood plane etc. The only thing I have to worry about is other people.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't forget about space aliens. 

Or, with slightly less humor, an asteroid, comet, etc. If it hits near you you have little to worry about but it could cause all kinds of calamities for the rest of the world. Of course, that goes right back to other people...


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

no doubt.....im confident i can handle most situations......but people are the unpredictable factor.....ya never know what some silly dumb bastard is going to do??????????if you dont watch out it can sometimes put you at a disadvantage..(tactically) speaking.........double-tap between the eyebrows can sometimes take care of that......i tried the calm...lets talk about this approach and ya knowafter the conversation was over i always say the same thing....damn i should of wasted a round . anyway my job is always to provide and protect mine.....NO MATTER WHAT..!!!!!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

sgt.doug said:


> the thread entitled ''what if supplies ran out '' was a great thread....makes you really think...doesnt it ! but my question is .....if you have to could you really follow through with what ever get out of dodge plan you have? have you practiced?????? my group, make it a point to create little excersises so that we can experience some of the little problems that may occur if the plan has to be excuted. Example.......we had an exercise last month where all members were in different places and all were called to excute a mock egress plan. everyone was to be at a primary ralley point by a certain time, once that time exprired individuals who didnt make it to the primary ralley point had additional time to make it to a secondary point by a certain time. well we found that some of the primary routes had lots of traffic and the back up route had road construction......2 members ended up over three hours late...so that plan was scrapped for a new mapped route and a new back up. this is just a small example of ''could you really?'' there are lots of other good examples of practicing what you are preparing for........


I have no group. We plan on hunkering down here. Since we've had more businesses building here in my area, I don't have to leave my state. I used to go across the river to shop. So, I'd only have to make it to hubby's work, or just head on home. I know multiple ways home from the town I do business in.
We're working on strengthening our place here. We can only do so much and still work towards paying off our bills. But, we're getting there. One step at a time. Just hope theres enough time with the way things are going. It's getting me antsy to be honest. I have no skills to offer any group anyways. Hubby is a master carpenter so he would certainly be welcomed I'm sure


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My bug-out location is approx. 1.5 hr north-west of my house. It is a popular-area for off-roaders, but, the majority of the city-dwellers have no clue that it even exists. I am friends / acquaintances with many of the off-road crews, so, I know that if I get out there we would all protect and help each other.

My house is right near the local international airport (in fact, if I stand up, look out my front window, I can wave to the guys / gals in the airport tower and see them wave back), so my number 1 concern would be the loss of the house and its contents (myself included) due to an errant jumbo-jet. As long as I can get home, hook-up to leave time for my camper would be under 1/2hr. I have several routes that can be driven to get me out of the city and the BOL. It might take me slightly longer given the fact that others would be doing the same thing - but - I still think that if the situation warranted it - I could do it.

For now - my plan is based on getting home and hunkering down.


----------

